# safe to use adhesives



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

after previous discussions re 'fablon'

does anyone know of a suitable ,safe adhesive for sticking thin plastic(not sticky backed) for use inside a viv?


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

i've read on a lot of sites that aquarium grade silicone is safe as it doesn't have the anti fungal stuff in it. a few people have said pva glue is ok, but the humidity can effect it.
don't take this as fact, it's just what other people have said.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I used regular double sided sticky tape and it lasted until my background faded from the uv (2yrs!!). Aquarium sealant is glue right? You could use that.

Anna.


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

Anna89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used regular double sided sticky tape and it lasted until my background faded from the uv (2yrs!!). Aquarium sealant is glue right? You could use that.
> 
> Anna.


i tried the sealant idea.....cos its so thick when you put it on you struggle to get a thin even coat,i even rolling pinned it down...then it dried,got the 3d look alright......all wrinkled up where there wasnt any sealant....jees!!

think i will give the double sided tape ago,i thought of that myself but was sure the sealant would be good...live and learn:lol2:


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

carpet tape is the way to go that stuff dont let anything go =o)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

chris25 said:


> after previous discussions re 'fablon'
> 
> does anyone know of a suitable ,safe adhesive for sticking thin plastic(not sticky backed) for use inside a viv?


if it's a background i'd recommed a staple gun, a lot less hassle


----------



## Alex88 (Oct 9, 2008)

staple gun or carpet tape. eithers good.


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

all done.........bredl loving her new view,backdrop from a fish tank,the plastic film one held down with carpet tape....yahoo!!...easy peasy,:lol2:

cheers all for the advice/ideas:2thumb:


----------

